# Spider Rider 2011



## Spider Rider

I've been getting the props in position and seeing what my new pvc candles and skull mound look like in position. The Spider Rider is up but I haven't lit it yet.
The tombstones are from a local haunted house that gave them away. I painted them and added moss.
I have some real Spanish moss on the way.


----------



## goneferal

That looks terrific!


----------



## Spartan005

Awesome as always Spider Rider! Your stuff rocks!


----------



## Headless

Great work Spider - the lighting is fabulous as well.


----------



## oldpro

Wow that looks great , I like the candles....Gene


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome, as always.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sure wish I could see it in person. Great props and great lighting.


----------



## Dreadnight

SR - that's looking super-gothic so far! Great work....


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks, I'm turning the giant Q on the James Bond tombstone into a pentagram today and working on finishing the spell book.


----------



## whitehotdog

Love the lighting on the grave stones .is it just a standard blue bulb light ?


----------



## Spider Rider

Blue CFLs in clamp on reflectors. It looks bluer and more saturated in the photos because of the long shutter.


----------



## Spooky1

Looking good so far. You always take the best pictures.


----------



## SpankyBaby

Looks awesome!!...Did you use actual electrical lights for your candles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You take the most amazing photos of your haunt!

I love that last shot of skulls.


----------



## DeathTouch

I need to come out and learn from you. You are good!


----------



## Spider Rider

> Looks awesome!!...Did you use actual electrical lights for your candles?


I cut up a string of flicker flame Christmas lights and rewired them. Terra on another Halloween forum has some tutorials.
google "PVC candles". These pics were taken with my daughters photo class loaner camera. Much higher res than my point and shoot and too complicated. I put it on an auto no flash setting. It has a cool separate trigger release so you don't jiggle the camera.


----------



## DreadKnight

Wow that is beautiful love the lighting


----------



## halloween71

As always perfect!!!


----------



## Spooky Dave

Great pics, as always. Do you ever use LED's for smaller lighting effects, or do you use the CFC's exclusively? Great color combo's, as always.


----------



## nixie

It looks amazing! I wish I could see it in person, there's sort of a beckoning atmosphere to your photos that draws me in.


----------



## Spider Rider

> Do you ever use LED's for smaller lighting effects, or do you use the CFC's exclusively?


Just CFLs. I wish I had some LEDs to hit some smaller areas. For instance the orange from candles on the tombstone doesn't show up in real life, only because of long camera exposures. I would use an LED behind the candle to add an orange glow on the tombstone.


----------



## TJN66

Oh wow...I think this is great!


----------



## walterb

Your graveyard rocks


----------



## cerinad

Awesome!!!!! That's all I can say.


----------



## HauntCast

I don't see a link for the pics or vid, is it missing?


----------



## allisonmagic

omg, the lighting is excellent ! i love the props. great job !


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Beautiful!!! And I Love, Love your skull mound! Simple but oh so perfectly placed!


----------



## Spider Rider

Finishing up a spell book for the Ratt Witch sisters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, stop being so GOOD!!!:googly:

That book has the perfect moldy look to it. I also really like the creature who's serving as your bookstand.


----------



## NoahFentz

Great detail and nice photography. Perfect. Love it!!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Nice! Love the blue lighting. I actually love all the lighting!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

The spider is red for now but am going to try and make it purple.


----------



## Spider Rider

Here's a couple from the night before Halloween. I only shot video on the 31st but haven't edited it yet. Again, the long exposures way exagerate the color from what it really looked like. The ToT numbers are down because two churches hold "Trunk or Treat" events and the Old Town Folsom area has a trick or treating event too. What was good were the reactions, thank yous and kids expressions on Halloween night. It totally made all of the work worth it. An 80 yr.old woman told me it was the best Halloween experience of her life. My favorite kid was a little girl I saw framed between the 2 witches. She had her hands up to her cheeks with her mouth open Home Alone style as she stared at the witch scene. She came back to it three times before moving on to the next house. Oh, she was wearing a pink princess costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever I see you've posted on your thread, I get all excited in anticipation of seeing more stunningly beautiful pictures of your haunt


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks. The 11 candles in the graveyard are my favorite new addition. The orange with the blue really added depth to the scene. Now if I only knew how to do fireflys. I don't have anymore pics on my work computer but I'll add more of the other props when I get home.


----------



## beelce

Outstanding set-up ....as always


----------



## MRB5150

Wow, wicked good stuff. I really like the cranker behind the bars and the tombstones are great. (an area I need to upgrade in a major way.)

Good job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great lighting!


----------



## Bethene

you have done your usual excellent job,,, the lighting is stunning,, l just LOVE the spell book,,, I have one but like yours better, and the whole witch scene it fantastic!! the only thing else I can add is wow!


----------



## Hellvin

Wow - great stuff... excellent atmosphere!


----------



## Spider Rider




----------



## Spider Rider




----------



## Drago

Lighting does justice to your wonderful set up, very nice.


----------



## Spooky1

How long does it take to set up the lighting you use? Your pics always look so amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

These images should be on a haunted calendar.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Ok Spider Rider- I HAVE TO ask, what do you
use to light the Ratt Witch Sisters' eyes? LEDs? They are so bright and crisp!


----------



## Spider Rider

I did the eyes the hard way. Others have used ping pong balls or the ball from roll-on deodorant with bright green leds. I used vaseline glass marbles (slightly radioactive glass from ebay) illuminated by blacklight leds from China (e-bay). In real life they have a streak through them with the leds off to the side shining through. I copied this from another local haunter who has since moved.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Man! you have an amazing Halloween display!!!
I not only love your Creatures of the Night but I really love that way you light them!!


----------



## camsauce

Great pics. 

Re: fireflys, I've experimented a lot with these and haven't come up with anything solid. If you work out something, let me know. The biggest problems I've come up with is making them convincingly blink AND move. I've seen people do things like little computer fans to make them move but it all seems like alot of work.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wow-oh-wow...it's like an alternate universe where Halloween rules...absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im stunned.

this is a beautiful haunt. and if anyone did make a halloween haunt calander, i'd be first in line to buy one!


----------



## pyro

always amazing--


----------



## Zombie-F

Love love LOVE it as usual. Yours is among my favorites to see every year.

Any thoughts on submitting for the DVD this year?


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks everyone. Yes Zombie-F, I tried and failed last minute to FTP last year so I will send in a DVD.

I put this in another thread but will include it here too. I desaturated the pic so it's closer to what it looked like in person.


----------



## Spider Rider

Here's a silent HD video shot a week before Halloween. It's about 2/3 finished setting up. I haven't cut the Halloween night video yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So beautiful, Spider! The rat hat made me smile


----------



## Headless

WOW. The lighting is sensational. It all looks so creepy. Well done Spider!


----------



## Dead Things

One of the classiest haunts out there! I love, love, love the witch scene, I agree with Roxy, I get excited when you post your pics1 Outstanding work as always!


----------



## dynoflyer

Great job, again!


----------



## MacEricG

*Awesome job*

So many haunters go nuts with their props, but forget that setting the scene is equally - if not more - important. You definitely get it Spider, with great attention to lighting and all the little details that connect together - thus pulling the ambience together for maximum impact.

I have bookmarked your images I'm so impressed.


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks, RoxyBlue, headless, DeadThings, dynoflyer and MacEricG. I'm still trying to get the files from an SD card into our work editor so I can put together something from Halloween night. There's much more smoke and another scene. Here's a flickr account with my pics. The still photos ended 10-30 because my daughter couldn't get the school camera on Halloween night.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spider Rider

Some raw video from the night. My little bayou in the middle of suburbia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best comment - "Is that a cat?" "Can we pet it?"

Everything about this haunt is beautiful, and I particularly love the scene with the witches stirring up a noxious brew. The flashing red larval thingy is a nice touch.


----------



## Spider Rider

Yeah, the cats were the hit of the night. Our huge black cat stood his ground against a ToT's dog. Papa was proud. The larvae thing is actually a fiberglass pumpkin I molded from a real one. Make your own here 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10454


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I want to believe it's a flashing red larval thingy - so much creepier


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Very inspiring Spider Rider! One of the things i wanted to check out when i joined was proper lighting techniques, and how i should approach it. I've learned a ton just by looking at your pics. Great job!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Holly COW!


----------



## remylass

I need that bat flying around. What is it? Where did you get it, or how do you make it? 

As usual, awesome video. Masterful works of art, there.


----------



## Spider Rider

Spirit sells the bats in season but so do a lot of places.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Animated-Flying-Bat-Decoration/
I had one girl screaming it was a real bat and cowering behind her dad who couldn't calm her. I had to walk up and unhook from the string to convince her.


----------



## Headless

I actually have one of the flying bats but couldn't find a good enough place to use it last year. Might have to find one this year I think. Great job with your display. It looks fantastic.


----------



## xcip1985

Look terrible,but i love it


----------



## Darcula

muh jaw dropped.
i love the colors.
my favorite prop is the spider and rider!
the kid at 5:55 is funny! <3
i too want the bat!

fireflies ALL OVER your haunt can be had for around 200$ or less, and they move. i saw a chick at a techno/camping rave, who had 2 lazer lights that made her camp look magical! one was blue for the all over background color, and the other gave off millions of points of green lights, all moving and spinning. she said they were 2 separate lights she found on the internets for $200ish + total price. but since you already have blue mood lighting, you can skip that one. she said she did a search for lazer lights on the internets to find them. 
i plan on getting one for myself as soon as possible!

dar.
<3


----------



## Rania

Hi Spider!


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks xcip1985, darcula and Hi, Rania. Glad you made it over here, there are some very artistic haunters on this site you will relate to.


----------



## Rania

Just what i need, more internet to suck my time away from building lol. But im sure there is tons of talent like your wonderful self of course  Can't wait to see what you do this year.


----------

